
Are you liable for defamation for what other people write on your Facebook page? - sohkamyung
https://theconversation.com/can-you-be-liable-for-defamation-for-what-other-people-write-on-your-facebook-page-australian-court-says-maybe-119352
======
ksaj
I wonder if they are expecting account holders to moderate comments to their
posts. Youtube used to be more or less this way until adults started posting
icky comments to children's videos.

As of yet, I haven't seen anything alluding to self-moderation of one's
content streams, but if that's what it is, much less grief would be had if
there was more clarity surrounding such an expectation.

------
incompatible
Strange. For comments you write yourself, obviously you can be sued into
oblivion in countries like Australia and the UK. But being sued for what
somebody else writes on your page? I'd expect the person who wrote it and
Facebook to be held responsible.

